# Smokey Joe's Tuesday Herf 6/3/8



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

We had a great turnout last week with some of the Stump town crew.

It was great to meet you guys and it looks like I will have the pleasure of seeing Mark again next week when we do the 800 mile cabinet humidor relay ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160525 ) from West Seattle to Sacramento, CA for Lenguamor and groogs.

I hope to see some more new faces tomorrow and remember, Tuesday night is all you can eat tacos for .99 cents.

I should be there around 3:45 PM

Take care.
Ken


----------



## rbcarmy (Jul 8, 2007)

Man i wish the herf was any other night of the week. Tue are just no good. But you guys have fun:tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

rbcarmy said:


> Man i wish the herf was any other night of the week. Tue are just no good. But you guys have fun:tu


We have been known to have Friday and Saturday Herfs too.

Thank you for serving and the only complaint my wife and I have about Fort Lewis is, you guys don't make enough dang noise since all of the big guns were moved to Yakima. We can still hear your big full autos though.

If you ever fly in the helicopters, then you have flown over my house. I'm the fricken nut with a cigar in his mouth, waving at you guys.:ss
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to crash a Tuesday herf pretty soon - sadly, tonight isn't any good, but if you have one next Tuesday, I'm in :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> I think I'm going to have to crash a Tuesday herf pretty soon - sadly, tonight isn't any good, but if you have one next Tuesday, I'm in :tu


See you next Tuesday:tu

I'm the tall guy with a shaved head and goatee.

I'll be there around 3:45 PM

Have a great week.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

See you then!

I'll be shooting straight over from work, so I'll probably be the only guy in a shirt & tie, lol

Look forward to herfing with you :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> See you then!
> 
> I'll be shooting straight over from work, so I'll probably be the only guy in a shirt & tie, lol
> 
> Look forward to herfing with you :tu


It sounds like we might be having a cigar toss next week.

Just in case we do, you might want to bring 2 extra cigars (nothing special, but not dog rockets) to toss in the hat before the hat makes it's rounds.

I look forward to meeting you:tu

Have a great week.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Will do - I look forward to it!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Will be gone the next 2 weeks, but I will be there the 17th.

Going to try and make the La Gloria Cubana event at the Thunderbird Saturday though, anyone else????


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there...wait a minute we have the cruise with Charlie and Cindy next week. Going to be a tough choice. :ss


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, I am biting at the bit to make it to a Tuesday night. I take night classes at a local Comm. College on Tues/Thurs and finals are next week, then my schedule changes and I should be able to go. So I guess, I should be there in two weeks. I'll keep looking around CS and this post to see whats going down then. Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> See you next Tuesday:tu
> 
> I'm the tall guy with a shaved head and goatee.
> 
> ...


I'm the short, cranky guy with the shaved head and goatee. :ss

And I'll be there on the 17th!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

We do seem to have a good core of shaved/goatee guys don't we.

I would be the XXL version. Ken and Joe can fight it out for XL.

Just show up at SJ's on any Tuesday and migrate towards a bald guy with a goat and you will be fine!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> We do seem to have a good core of shaved/goatee guys don't we.
> 
> I would be the XXL version. Ken and Joe can fight it out for XL.
> 
> Just show up at SJ's on any Tuesday and migrate towards a bald guy with a goat and you will be fine!


Come and join the bald guys with the goatee's tomorrow night 6/10/08 @ Smokey Joe's.

I should be there around 3:45PM

Last I heard, we were going to be tossing a couple cigars in the hat and then passing the hat around to make our selections. No Dog rockets:gn

Hope to see you guys tomorrow.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny: I too, have a goatee (without a moustache)

I don't think he's checked in yet, but Pampero is 99% sure he'll be there as well - Look forward to herfing with you guys!

See you then :tu


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Funny: I too, have a goatee (without a moustache)
> 
> I don't think he's checked in yet, but Pampero is 99% sure he'll be there as well - Look forward to herfing with you guys!
> 
> See you then :tu


I look forward to meeting you guys.

Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I look forward to meeting you guys.
> 
> Ken


Had a great time last night when I met Bill/Billycigars.

If you have never had the chance to meet Bill, you are missing out. He is a great guy with a lot of knowledge of cigars.

It sounds like Bill might become a regular with the Tuesday night Smokey Joe crew. It will be great to have you Bill.

Take care everyone and have a great week.
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Likewise Ken - it was great meeting up with you!!

Ken's an awesome BOTL and I'm glad to have met him - I'll be sure to keep Tuesdays open from now on :tu:tu

Have a great rest-of-the-week Ken and I'll see you next Tuesday!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Fresh meat! Beautiful.

I am going to be home next week so I will be there Tuesday with bells on. Well, not really wearing bells, but I will be there.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> Fresh meat! Beautiful.
> 
> I am going to be home next week so I will be there Tuesday with bells on.


SHHHHHHH!!!!!
Don't let every one know our secrets:chk


----------

